# Fayette County Buck Score?



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

Had an encounter with this deer over the weekend. He just wouldn't commit to the grunt/horns/snort wheeze any closer than 70 yds. Had the heart pumping though. 350 acre tract in fayette county. Been foodplotting and feeding year round for three years and it is finally starting to pay off. Best deer I have ever seen on the place. I have him at 138, what do you fellas think? Mainframe eight with a 1" crabclaw to make a nine on the left beam.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Id say you are pretty close. At first glance I said 140.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Kabooooom!!!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd say he's between 133 and 138. But yes, he's a shooter.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you hang in there and get him with stick and string I think he would go pope & young... BTW it may be a little early for the snort wheeze...Walker


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Definately a shooter.


----------



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> If you hang in there and get him with stick and string I think he would go pope & young... BTW it may be a little early for the snort wheeze...Walker


Yeah, I know I am early, but only by a couple weeks. I figured it couldn't hurt after watching him for 3 minutes or so and nothing more than a look to the grunt or horns. I have a gamecam pic of two bucks going at it too, so I know they are getting frisky.


----------

